# Powermatic 63 Artisan tune up?



## JPB (Jun 23, 2011)

I recently found myself in need of a table saw so I got this old PM 63 off craigslist (the price was right). Its in pretty good shape and everything seems parallel enough for the cuts I'm making but I have not measured anything. My question is how much precision can I expect out of this old saw, and can anybody tell me where to find a how to as far as tuning it up? it doesn't have a splitter or blade guard either, does anybody know of one that will fit on it?

Thanks
Joe


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.ozarkwoodworker.com/item/powermatic-63-10-artisans-table-saw-op-part-manual/

This link will get you to a source for a reproduction owner's manual.


----------



## Craftsman70 (Jul 31, 2012)

I see its been a year, but I just picked up the same saw on CL and was curious what you did to tune it up? So far I've just blown out all the dust and used some steal wool and WD40 on the top. I'm thinking about changing out the belt for a link belt also.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Alignment and blade selection are the big factors of the end performance. A new high quality blade (or blades) is among the best and easiest methods of getting a performance boost….good blades are available from < $30 if you're selective. You don't need to spend a fortune, but spending more usually improves your odds of getting a good one. Most contractor saws do well with a good 3/32" thin kerf blade.

At the very least I'd also add a coat of paste wax to the cast iron surface after you've cleaned it. A rust preventer like Boeshield T-9 dried and buffed, followed by paste wax is even better.


----------



## orinmed1 (Feb 27, 2013)

JPB, Hello! Hey I just bought a 63 to replace a saw with a broken arbor bracket. The 63 is in mint condition and after studying it's internal organs i noticed both saws to be identical. So I went on a parts search, PM does not makeparts neither does grizzlly but Jet has a saw that matches. So if you need parts you can get them, let me know if you want the matching saw model #, don't have it in from of me know. Good Luck, Chad


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

*but Jet has a saw that matches.*

not too surprising, since they are both owned by the same company, WMH tool group. many of their tools share parts, the powermatics just cost more.


----------



## orinmed1 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks Toolie, I figured they must be, just did not know which company. Thanks for the info. Learn something everyday.


----------



## Craftsman70 (Jul 31, 2012)

orinmed1, I'd like to know the matching Jet model number?

Others w/ the PM63, is your center cast iron table flat? Mine seems to have a 1/32" dip in the middle, just curious if its just mine.


----------



## orinmed1 (Feb 27, 2013)

Craftsman70. I do not think I have a dip in the middle but I will check. When I get home I will pass the model number on to you. I do not need parts for my 63 but my old saw needs the arbor bracket. I just got my 63, how do you like yours?


----------



## orinmed1 (Feb 27, 2013)

Craftsman70 here is the model number…...Jet JWTS-10JF (708301). No I do not have a dip in my table, if anything I may have the opposite but if so it's maybe 1/64"........that's like splitting hairs so I am not worried about it. I should check the table on my old saw.


----------



## price (Jan 16, 2012)

Which Jet saw is it? I had a local machine shop build up the arbor and re-cut some teeth, but its not quite the same. I suspect it will need a new worm gear before too long because the teeth don't quite matchup.

Woops, there it is right there! Sorry.

Thanks


----------



## orinmed1 (Feb 27, 2013)

Price, if you end up replacing your arbor bracket and worm gear let us know how things worked out. Orinmed1


----------



## 50ronnie (Jan 15, 2015)

orinmed1- I'd like the saw # for a Powermatic 63 Artisan's 10" Table Saw. I need to get a replacement v-belt.


----------



## Gabesmith (Jan 4, 2019)

I was hoping someone could help me sort out how to adjust the alignment on one of these. My blade is off by nearly an 8th of an inch. Any advice would be great!


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

Necro thread, but to answer your question, aren't the trunions bolted into the table top? There should be 4 bolts holding it on. You need to loosen 3, move it slightly (tap with a mallet or something), retighten, and recheck. Usually it's easier to remove the wings and flip it over, but if you can get under there with it upright it would save some elbow grease.

Also look into these things called contractor saw PALS. They're little adjusters you put on the trunions so you can make easier incremental adjustments.


----------



## 87Rado (Jan 27, 2020)

Check out "The Wood Whisperer" on YouTube, he has a good video on tuning up a PM saw


----------

